# Impossible de vider la corbeille



## anmaus (17 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai deux soucis principaux concernant mon ibook (G3 / 30GO / 384MB / Mac OS-X 10.2.8 / 2003) :

- je n'arrive plus à vider ma corbeille. Quand je clique sur "vider la corbeille", l'opération semble s'effectuée (petite fenêtre de défilement) mais lorsque c'est fini et que j'ouvre ma corbeille mes fichiers sont toujours là. Je précise que j'ai éteint mon ordinateur à plusieurs reprises pensant que ça pourrait venir de ça mais rien n'y fait. J'ai maintenant 5GO de fichiers qui s'accumulent alors j'aimerais bien pouvoir faire un peu de rangement. J'ai également essayé de télécharger Trash it pour me filer un coup de main, conformément à un message du forum de 2003, mais l'installation ne semble pas vouloir se faire.

- mon deuxième souci, qui dure depuis quelques mois maintenant, c'est qu'il m'est impossible de glisser-coller fichiers, dossiers ainsi qu'icônes du dock. Bref le glisser-coller (ou copier comme on le souhaite) ne fait plus aujourd'hui partie de mon outillage Mac OS-X (version 10.2.8). L'aide de Mac conseille la manip qui consiste à dévérouillé l'ensemble des fichiers en allant dans les infos mais même après ça, rien n'y fait.

Si quelqu'un a des idées-solutions sur le sujet, je suis preneur

Merci d'avance


----------



## ithymique (17 Mars 2006)

ce bon vieux Jaguar... 

- as-tu essayé de réparer les autorisations ? dans utilitaire disque : réparer les autorisations du disque, et réparer le disque
le mieux c'est de le faire en démarrant du CD ROM d'installation en appuyant sur la touche C
- laisse tourner le mac toute une nuit il se nettoie à 3h du mat
- essaye onyx ou un autre utilitaire de réparation système
- force à éteindre en laissant appuyer sur le bouton démarrer, et rallume
- Pomme option P R au démarrage

sinon au pire clean install du système

sinon si après sauvegarde tu peux installer panther ou tiger c'est encore mieux

et on dit Glisser-déplacer


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacG, anmaus. 

Pour supprimer les fichiers de ta corbeille(regroupe-les dans un dossier), essaie ça :
Ouvre le Terminal et tape :
sudo rm -rf [glisser-déposer de ton dossier depuis la corbeille puis touche 'retour']
(Fais attention à bien mettre les espaces, notamment celui après -rf avant de faire ton glisser-déposer)
Ensuite tape ton mot de passe et valide avec la touche 'retour'.








Pour l'entretien, je te conseille d'installer AppleJack qui s'utilise en mode single user(touches pomme et s enfoncées au démarrage) et qui permet de se passer du redémarrage fastidieux sur CD.


----------



## anmaus (17 Mars 2006)

Merci pour les conseils les gars,

Néanmoins MacMarco, je fais face à deux problèmes concernant ta manip :

- d'abord, comment faut-il procéder pour regrouper tous mes éléments dans un dossier à l'intérieur (ou à l'extérieur ?) de la corbeille ?
- ensuite je ne dispose pas (plus en fait) de l'"option" glisser-déposer sur mon ibook (c'est mon deuxième souci justement)

Ithymique,

J'ai installé Onyx et ai procédé à la réparation des autorisations du disque (également dans l'utilitaire du disque). Sur Onyx j'ai également procéder au forçage du vidage de la corbeille, opération dont Onyx me dit qu'elle a été réalisé avec succés ... sauf que mes fichiers sont toujours là quand je vérifie ma corbeille. Tenaces les petits fichiers de m....

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2006)

anmaus a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les conseils les gars,
> 
> Néanmoins MacMarco, je fais face à deux problèmes concernant ta manip :
> 
> ...




Aïeaïeaïe !
Si tu n'as plus le glisser-déposer, ça va être coton !
Laisse tomber le regroupement des fichiers.
Tu vas d'abord essayer d'effacer un fichier, pour voir si ça marche.
Comme le glisser-déposer ne marche pas, il va falloir que tu tapes toi-même le chemin.
Ca donnera :
sudo rm -rf /Users/Toi/.Trash/dossier/


----------



## anmaus (18 Mars 2006)

Merci Macmarco,

Je vais essayé ta manip, mais étant donné que j'ai maintenant plus de mille éléments dans ma corbeille j'espère qu'il ne va pas falloir que je les supprime un par un sinon j'y serais encore à Noël prochain...

En repensant au message d'Ithymique, j'ai une question qui me turlupine : si je télécharge Tiger, mes problèmes de corbeille et de glisser-déplacer vont-ils se volatiliser par la même occasion ?
Parce que si c'est le cas, comme ça fait quelques mois maintenant que je me tâtais pour passer à Tiger, je crois que je viens de trouver les arguments définitifs pour l'acheter.

En espérant une réponse positive de votre part les gars, d'avance merci.

Et bon week end !


----------



## macmarco (18 Mars 2006)

anmaus a dit:
			
		

> Merci Macmarco,
> 
> Je vais essayé ta manip, mais étant donné que j'ai maintenant plus de mille éléments dans ma corbeille j'espère qu'il ne va pas falloir que je les supprime un par un sinon j'y serais encore à Noël prochain...
> 
> ...




Honnêtement, là, je vois de toute façon comme meilleure solution à tes problèmes une bonne réinstallation des familles ! 
Mais si c'est pour réinstaller Jaguar et refaire toutes les mises à jour, c'est pas top.
Donc, je peux te dire que si tu passes à Tiger, tu ne le regretteras pas.


----------



## tilub (19 Mars 2006)

anmaus a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai deux soucis principaux concernant mon ibook (G3 / 30GO / 384MB / Mac OS-X 10.2.8 / 2003) :
> 
> - je n'arrive plus à vider ma corbeille. Quand je clique sur "vider la corbeille", l'opération semble s'effectuée (petite fenêtre de défilement) mais lorsque c'est fini et que j'ouvre ma corbeille mes fichiers sont toujours là. Je précise que j'ai éteint mon ordinateur à plusieurs reprises pensant que ça pourrait venir de ça mais rien n'y fait. J'ai maintenant 5GO de fichiers qui s'accumulent alors j'aimerais bien pouvoir faire un peu de rangement. J'ai également essayé de télécharger Trash it pour me filer un coup de main, conformément à un message du forum de 2003, mais l'installation ne semble pas vouloir se faire.


Salut anmaus,
tu pourrais tout simplement essayer avec batchmod [http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/12057] un freeware qui marche impeccable sur 10.2.8 et qui te permet de gérer très facilement les privilèges associés aux fichiers, dossiers et autres applis.
Il te suffit d'aller dans le menu portant le nom de l'appli dans laquelle tu te trouves (en l'occurence Batchmod) et de cliquer sur Forcer la corbeille à se vider.
J'ai déjà rencontré ton problème et ça a toujours très bien marché comme ça, sans aller trafiquer dans le terminal ou sortir ton CD d'installation


----------



## JusB (20 Mars 2006)

Il me semble que onyx est un logiciel qui fonctionne pas mal pour forcer à vider la corbeille.
tu dois pouvoir le trouver sur onyx.com


----------

